# is my starter / solenoid bad ?



## calioak510 (Jul 20, 2008)

i just got a 73 lemans sport coupe with a 400 in it. it started a couple times and ran decent. when i got it home it was cranking slow (not fast enough to start). i thought it was the battery but i checked the voltage and it was good. it wont crank at all anymore. when i hit the starter with a wood stick and try to start it it will make a little noise like a real dead battery. i put a remote starter on there and it did the same thing. do you guys think it is the starter/solenoid?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Check the water level in the battery, a dry battery will read proper voltage but does not have enough current to start the engine.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`d say if it`s not the battery cables then yes, the starter is more then likely bad. If it starts cold but not after it`s warmed up, then a heat sheild may help, but it`s probably a bad starter.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You need to start with the battery first. You need to perform a load test with a VAT 40 or similar equipment. A voltage check alone won't tell you enough. If it load tests under 9.6 volts during a 15 second draw of about 175 amps, the battery is weak or bad. Take the battery out of the car, have it filled, charged, and tested. Try cranking the engine and turning the headlights on at the same time. Do you have lights when you crank? HOw bright? If your battery is ok and the problem is still there, it is probably a starter or batt cable issue.


----------



## calioak510 (Jul 20, 2008)

i used a new battery from my gto and it still would not start. i took out the starter and solenoid. the starter is still good. the solenoid still worked but was loose on the power terminal. it was just spinning and couldnt be tightened down so i just got a new one it was like 20 bucks. started right up... thanks all


----------



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

All great info so far. I have found many times it's a dirty battery connection or bad ground to the frame or motor. Start w/ the simple.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

I just went through the same issue on my 70. When its cold, does it start okay, then when its hot, it turns over slow or not at all?

Mine was starting fine when cold, but was acting just like yours when it was hot. I just replaced the starter solonoid last night and it started probably 10 times or more while I was out running around today. Once it kinda turned a little slow, but still started.

The solenoid is cheap and fairly easy to replace. If the battery and connections are good, then I would try replacing the solenoid. While you have the starter out, take it down to one of the parts stores that have a starter tester and have the check your starter out. That way you will know if the starter is good.

Good luck,
Dale


----------



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

Like the above posts say if your connections are good check the solenoid. The pontiacs are notorious for heat soak to the solenoid which only effects the hot start. Try a sheild and wrap also.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

calioak510 said:


> i just got a 73 lemans sport coupe with a 400 in it. it started a couple times and ran decent. when i got it home it was cranking slow (not fast enough to start). i thought it was the battery but i checked the voltage and it was good. it wont crank at all anymore. when i hit the starter with a wood stick and try to start it it will make a little noise like a real dead battery. i put a remote starter on there and it did the same thing. do you guys think it is the starter/solenoid?


Update to my post. A buddy of mine is having same problems on his 72 Cutlass. His problem ended up being two fold. First, he had a problem with the Park/neutral switch in the column. Plus his starter and solenoid was bad. He just called me today and told me what his problem was.


----------

